
Microsoft is still terrible at naming things - excalibur
http://money.cnn.com/2016/06/01/technology/microsoft-windows-holographic/index.html
======
mtmail
The title of the article is "Microsoft unveils its new vision for Windows".
Please don't use your opinion as title.

------
excalibur
This should be called Microsoft Doors. Period.

